# Naked Wings, Potato Bombs and Bloomining Onions!



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2012)

Needed a wing fix and bloomin onion fix, the onions are freaking addictive and this one was by far the best one yet.

Started out doing Potato Bombs, saw these on line.  Probably won't be doing these again, lotta of trouble for a little bang.  I cored these a little more than 3/4 of the way through. The cut the plug to about 1/2" and discared the rest of the potato.






Stuffed with red onion, sharp cheddar and sirloin seasoned with Cavendars (this stuff is GOOD).





Cubed up the meat and cheese.





I used a wooden spoon handle to push the filling down.





No seasoning on the wings, Olive Oil and Tony Cachere's on the onions.





After about an hour things are coming along.





Onion is done.













Shawn usually makes the sauce, but I did it this time while she was at work.  I mixed roughly 1/2 cup ketchup, 1/4 cup mayo, 2 TBS Sriracha, garlic, salt and pepper.  GOOD Stuff!





Dinner is ready.....kinda looks like crabs on the plate huh?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2012)

the onion looks great....the potato thing looks a little bland, maybe if you
could a bigger hole, to hold more stuffing?  or would the potato fall apart.

thanks for the sauce receipe, I've been looking for a good quick sauce like that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the onion looks great....the potato thing looks a little bland, maybe if you
> could a bigger hole, to hold more stuffing?  or would the potato fall apart.
> 
> thanks for the sauce receipe, I've been looking for a good quick sauce like that.



You hit it on the head Jim, the potatoes were bland and boring.  I would have rather made twice baked potatoes which are fabulous!

YOU must try the onion.  Through trial and error I have found that oiling during the cooking really helps the spread and season well.  These onions were eaten faster than Woody getting popped in the eye with a bungee cord!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2012)

lol

just too hot for me to grill right now, next weekend is supposed to cool down a little.
do you spray the onions while they're cooking with oil, or baste?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> just too hot for me to grill right now, next weekend is supposed to cool down a little.
> do you spray the onions while they're cooking with oil, or baste?



Basted, but spraying would be fine too.  It's hotter than hell her too.


----------



## wascolianpride (Jul 8, 2012)

Im loving the glaze you got goin on those wings....Did you say you had that onion on for an hour?


----------

